# white parka



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm looking for a white 3/4 length white parks for snow goose hunting where would I find on of these coats...
thanks in advance


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

tyvek painters coveralls...$4 at the hardware store


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks but I have them already really would like a better quality cloth parka


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

from www.txfowlers.com .......


> Hodgman
> 
> Ankle Length White Rain Parka
> Stock: 1
> ...


If it's not real cold or wet,lab coats that doctors wear work well.

Alex


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Cabelas may have them too but it's a hot item right now. May also check www.wildfowleroutfitter.com

Alex


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.scrubsgallery.com has a 40" white lab coat in 3xl(I just picked one of the sizes to get a price) for $23.

Alex


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I got my whites from Cabelas 5 yrs ago and they have held up great!!


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you all..... :beer:


----------

